# Miniature foal



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

My mare Chrystal had a beautiful little filly today! Thought I'd show her off!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Cute  I bet they're tiny when there born


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

AHWWWWWW!! So cute! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

SO CUTE!!!!  :drool:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Gosh...what a sweetheart! I have three paint mares due this year...I am anxiously waiting!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Very tiny! So much easier to hold then a big foal! I would have loved it if she'd gotten some of her dad's color, but I'm not complaining, she's a doll!

When are your mares due KW Farms? Overo, Tobaino, or Tovero? I hope you show them off when they are born!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

They are both beautiful, but wow look at mom's color-  ! Congrats to Chrystal and all! :stars:


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you everyone! I am very happy w/ him, Chrystal did a wonderful job! I'm trying to deside if she's going to stay bay, turn gray like mom, or roan like dad! Probably just have to wait and see!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Awe congrats! I miss having foals! 
The last foals we had are turning two this year, lol, but we will have two next year. I cant wait!

Do you have any more foals on the way this year??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very...very cute..... :greengrin:


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, I have one more coming, Chrystal's a pro, but it will be Money's first, so I'm excited and nervous about her's. These are my first miniature horse babies, so it's a new experience for me! I'm kind of glad to have the first one done!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Haviris said:


> When are your mares due KW Farms? Overo, Tobaino, or Tovero? I hope you show them off when they are born!


I have two mares due mid April and another late April. We've got a big black overo bred to a homozygous black & tobiano.... a dun tobiano mare, bred to same stud, and a solid bay mare bred to the same stud.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

cute!  !!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow, can't wait to see your foals KW Farms, especially out of the overo, overos are my favorite! The sire of this foal is a red roan frame overo. Hopefully he'll pass on some pinto color to Money's foal, she can to since she's tobiano!
Here are a few more pics, her tail has alot of white in it, so I had to take a pic, 








And her silvery mane, such a pretty color right now! And so curly. It's been along time since I've had a foal, so I'm loving it, and really driving her (and Chrystal) crazy w/ all the pestering! And pics!


----------

